# Who is 'the cat who launched a million clicks'



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

'the cat who launched a million clicks'? I don't know the name but apparently he or she had nerve damage?


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

It could be Grumpy Cat or Maru.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

my guess is maru....:heart maru


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

My vote would be Maru too. He is SO cute!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Grumpy Cat is who that title is associated with. I hadn't heard anything about the nerve problem. Hope it's minor.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

It was the kitten who's paws were pressed together and his tongue was sticking out. He was diagnosed with some kind of neurological condition, but his humans took care of him and showed a lot of love and now he can walk around and even jump!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

LIL BUB, is not a kitten, but a dwarf cat, born to a feral mother. She has several birth defects, was hard to adopt out, and last year, could barely walk. Now she can jump! She got her name when the guy who adopted her said 'Hey, lil Bub'!


----------

